# HP DV 9000 Bildschirm funktioniert nicht



## bluedevil89 (25. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab auf Google ein Thema dazu schon gefunden, nur wurde ich, als ich drauf antworten wollte, drauf hingewiesen dass dieses Thema schon älter als ein Jahr alt ist und ich mir überlegen soll ob es nicht nützlicher ist wenn ich nen neues Thema aufmache, darum auch jetzt das neue Thema...

Also ich hab folgendes Problem...

Ich habe mir im Juli 2008 einen HP Pavilion DV 9853 eg oder so ähnlich gekauft, bei einem Versandhaus (ich glaube es war neckermann)... Bis gestern funktionierte der Laptop auch einwandfrei! Nun gut, einen Fehler gab es bisher schon, der Laptop wurde schon nach einem halben Jahr sehr heiß, so heiß das er auch abstürzte und man ihn nach ein paar Minuten erst wieder starten konnte. Was ich auch dazu sagen möchte, ich verwende den Laptop eigentlich nur fürs Internet und für Microsoft Office...

Seit heute morgen habe ich das Problem, das wenn ich den PC einschalte, der Bildschirm komplett dunkel bleibt... Wie ich gelesen habe, hatten das Problem schon mehrere Personen... Nur eins unterscheidet sich zu vielen anderen. Bei mir ertönt kein piepsen beim einschalten... Es ist alles ganz normal, er lässt sich einschalten, die Lüfter beginnen zu laufen, alle Lämpchen leuchten... Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, sobald der Laptop "soweit hochgefahren ist", lässt sich irgendwann auch die Zifferntastatur (Numlock) einschalten, und es leuchtet dann auch das Lichterl oberhalb dieser Tasten, das funktioniert allerdings nicht, egal wie lang ich ihn in ruhe lasse!

Nun meine Fragen:


an wen muss ich mich wenden, wenn ich die Garantie beanspruchen möchte? ich bin aus Österreich, habe im Juli 2008 das Gerät bei Neckermann per Nachnahme gekauft, habe demzufolge doch noch Garantie, oder?

brauche ich dazu unbedingt eine Rechnung? diese habe ich denke ich nicht mehr! und wenn wäre das ein Riesen aufwand die zu finden in der Wohnung

eine weitere wichtige frage (für mich), wie sieht das mit der Festplatte aus? ich habe sehr viele bilder und auch andere Daten darauf, muss ich die selber ausbauen und dann das gerät erst einschicken (lassen) oder wird mir die dort ausgebaut und ich bekomme die dann?

*Und die wichtigste Frage: indem kein piepsen ertönt heißt das so viel für mich wie der Bildschirm hat nen Wackelkontakt oder ähnliches, kann ich dann den Laptop auch an einen externen Bildschirm anschließen? welche Kabel brauche ich dafür? hätte nämlich noch einen Standpc...*
Das wärs soweit! Ich bedanke mich schon mal recht herzlich für eure Hilfe!

Lg. Reini


----------



## confiltro (25. September 2009)

Es gibt da immer 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. über den Verkäufer, ein deinem Fall geht das ja nicht oder
2. man schickt es ein, dazu würde ich erst beim HP Support anrufen, wobei du schon irgendwo nen Nachweis haben solltest, das du noch Garantie hast, es sei denn die Notebookreihe ist nicht sehr alt...


----------



## PC Heini (25. September 2009)

bluedevil89 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab auf Google ein Thema dazu schon gefunden, nur wurde ich, als ich drauf antworten wollte, drauf hingewiesen dass dieses Thema schon älter als ein Jahr alt ist und ich mir überlegen soll ob es nicht nützlicher ist wenn ich nen neues Thema aufmache, darum auch jetzt das neue Thema...
> 
> ...



Grüss Dich

Einen Kaufbeleg brauchste immer für den Garantienachweis.
Das mit den Daten auf der Festplatte ist immer so ne Sache. Kommt immer drauf an, was die machen mit dem Laptop. Ich würde die Festplatte vorsichtshalber ausbauen und mittels Adapter an einem PC anschliessen und die Daten kopieren. Anschliessend wieder in den Lappi einbauen.
Nun zur Anzeige; Dass das Bios nicht piepst kann div. Ursachen haben. In Deinem Fall kann der Grafikchip defekt sein, da das Teil ja schnell heiss wurde.
Je nach Anschluss kannste das Teil mal an einem Monitor anschliessen. ( Oder per Adapter ) Haste auf dem Monitor dann auch keine Anzeige, probierste mal mit der FN und der Taste, wo ein Monitor abgebildet ist, umzuschalten.
Geht dann auch nix, liegts am Display oder Grafikchip.
Mehr kommt mir momentan nicht in den Sinn.


----------



## KaiBone (25. September 2009)

bluedevil89 hat gesagt.:


> an wen muss ich mich wenden, wenn ich die Garantie beanspruchen möchte? ich bin aus Österreich, habe im Juli 2008 das Gerät bei Neckermann per Nachnahme gekauft, habe demzufolge doch noch Garantie, oder?


Garantie hast du nicht mehr denn die gilt nur die ersten 6 Monate, danach gilt nur die Gewährleistung. Das bedeutet das sich die Voraussetzung etwas ändern was den Anspruch angehen.


bluedevil89 hat gesagt.:


> brauche ich dazu unbedingt eine Rechnung? diese habe ich denke ich nicht mehr! und wenn wäre das ein Riesen aufwand die zu finden in der Wohnung


Die Rechnung ist unbedingt nötig, besonders beim Kauf über ein Versandhaus.


bluedevil89 hat gesagt.:


> eine weitere wichtige frage (für mich), wie sieht das mit der Festplatte aus? ich habe sehr viele bilder und auch andere Daten darauf, muss ich die selber ausbauen und dann das gerät erst einschicken (lassen) oder wird mir die dort ausgebaut und ich bekomme die dann?


Die Daten werden in 99,9% der Fälle gelöscht, das hat datenrschutzrechtliche Gründe.


bluedevil89 hat gesagt.:


> *Und die wichtigste Frage: indem kein piepsen ertönt heißt das so viel für mich wie der Bildschirm hat nen Wackelkontakt oder ähnliches, kann ich dann den Laptop auch an einen externen Bildschirm anschließen? welche Kabel brauche ich dafür? hätte nämlich noch einen Standpc...*


Wenn es wirklich nur der Bildschirm ist der bei dem Laptop defekt ist dann kannst du den Laptop einfach an einen LCD-TV oder Monitor über ein VGA-Kabel (auch Monitorkabel genannt) anschließen. In den meisten Fällen wird die Bildschirmausgabe automatisch auf das externe Gerät gelegt.


----------



## bluedevil89 (26. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

danke schonmal jetzt für die vielen Antworten... Ihr habt mir bisher sehr weitergeholfen...

Ja am Freitag früh hab ich den Beitrag geschrieben, ne Stunde später war dann der Saft alle am Laptop, hab den dann aufgeladen, eingeschalten und siehe da - er funktioniert wieder, aber in dem in einem anderen Thread geschrieben wurde, dass er sporadisch funktioniert hat und dann auf einmal wieder nicht, naja hab ihn seit dem nicht mehr ausgeschalten (Aktuelle Betriebszeit bis jetzt: 1T 9h)...

Werd versuchen ihn nicht auszuschalten und naja, sobald ich meinen Standpc hier in der Wohnung hab (bin umgezogen) werd ich mir auch so nen Kabel besorgen und den mal anschließen - gibts auch ne möglichkeit via USB nen Laptop und nen Standpc irgendwie zu "koppeln", das ich via USB die Daten auf den Standpc kopieren könnte oder iwie so?

Danke nochmal und schönen Abend noch!

Reini


----------



## PC Heini (27. September 2009)

Hei,
Ja, das gibts.
Schau mal hier; http://www.pearl.de/a-PE6838-1222.shtml
Gibts aber auch in jedem PC Fachmarkt..
Ne schnellere Datenübertragung hättest Du allerdinds via Netzwerkkabel. Hier ein Link dazu; http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-4-144264-0.html
Einzige Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass beide Rechner ne Netzwerkkarte besitzen. ( Was ja in Deinem Fall so wäre )
Jetzt kannst Du wählen, welche Variante Du nehmen willst.


----------



## notebook-doc (28. September 2009)

hallo ich habe ebeb dein tread gelesen
und sage dir folgendes

der fehler ist eine hp krankheit und der tritt durch überhitzung der graka auf ich gebe deinem lappy max ein monat dann siehst du nix mehr und dann wir die rep richtig teuer ich biete dir an den zu reparieren 
und du bekommst dazu noch ein extra notebook kühler was die lebensdauer erheblich verlängert

wenn du intresse hast schreib an katakis3200@freenet.de

Mfg

Notebook-doc


----------



## bluedevil89 (13. November 2009)

Hallo,

mein Laptop ist von der Reparatur zurück. Getauscht wurde das Motherboard, das Betriebssystem wurde neu aufgespielt und es wurde gereinigt.

Jetzt habe ich keine Verwendung mehr dafür, und verkaufe es aus diesem Grund. Da ich hier keine Probleme möchte wegen Forenrechten usw. gebe ich mal nicht mehr bekannt, wer interesse daran hat, bitte PN oder Mail an mich.

Mail: blusoma@hotmail.com

Danke!

MfG.


----------

